# Eastenders in Canada?



## bruce bbb (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone know how i can download the eastenders here in canada?

Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It is broadcast here (depending on where you are) but it is behind the British episodes.

If you take the time difference into account you can watch it live here:

https://www.filmon.com/tv/live


You can also get British shows at the following sites (but I have no idea who they will handle a soap opera that broadcasts several times per week):

Watch Series - TVshow Search - Order: alphaasc Page: 1 First Letter: A


Watch Series Online Index #-Z


This is another source for TV shows but does not seem to give access to _Eastenders_:

Watch all tv series online for FREE


----------

